# Has anyone else been called a hoarder?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I try to keep my preps under wraps, but fairly recently someone used the word hoarder for me. Anyone who has been to my house doesn't have a clue about what I have. I keep it hidden.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I consider myself a 'hoader'!! But not like a hoarder on the show. But I feel the necessity to have 5 or 6 cast iron pans even though I have never used a cast iron pan! LOL! I want a grain mill...even though I have no wheat berries! LOL! We have a lot of clothes and shoes! More blankets and mattresses than we have beds and people for! I have 6 or 7 oil lamps and lots of candles. I have never used more than 2 oil lamps at a time. Fabric...yeah well lets not go there!  I am a 'collector' of canning jars!!  I am not sure that I could fill ALL of the canning jars that I have right now in one year! 
But food? What food? I don't have any food! I have teenage boys! It is impossible to keep food in our house! :dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't consider myself a hoarder. A prepper/survivalist yes. I grew up in a family what beleived we depend on ourselves not others when we need somethin.

Very, very few people know what we really got on hand fer supplies. We keep that tight ta our chest. Some folks know I dehydrate stuff, tell em it be fer campin an huntin, some know we can stuff, I tell em I enjoy keepin tradition alive.

Really, I don't care what they call me er think a me cause when the next emergency comes long were gonna be lots better off then them. Durin the 500 year flood 2 years ago we got long just fine. Took the motorhome over ta mommas work an filled it with water. Had a nice shower each night an a bathroom while others stood in the rain tryin ta clean up. Had plenty a drinkin water while others fought fer it in the stores.

Let em call ya what they will, it don't matter. Keep doin what ya think be necassary fer yalls own good.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

But, I have never shown anyone my canning jar 'collection', or oil lamps, or mattresses, or under the beds...or whatever else. I have 8 people that live in a house with NO basement and no attic! I always tell people "What you see is what I got!" RARELY does anyone come to my house. So I don't think anyone really knows what we have.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I consider myself a 'hoader'!! But not like a hoarder on the show. But I feel the necessity to have 5 or 6 cast iron pans even though I have never used a cast iron pan! LOL! I want a grain mill...even though I have no wheat berries! LOL! We have a lot of clothes and shoes! More blankets and mattresses than we have beds and people for! I have 6 or 7 oil lamps and lots of candles. I have never used more than 2 oil lamps at a time. Fabric...yeah well lets not go there!  I am a 'collector' of canning jars!!  I am not sure that I could fill ALL of the canning jars that I have right now in one year!
> But food? What food? I don't have any food! I have teenage boys! It is impossible to keep food in our house! :dunno:


 We have oil or kerosine lamps and they have came in really handy when the power went out.
Also like iron pans but we use our for some things,especially cornbread and corn sticks.
Pam your probably a little younger than my kids but a very smart lady for prepping.My kids are smart but not wise when it coes to preparing.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been called a hoarder because of my collection of old machines ETC , but anyone who calls someone who has the foresight to have enough food and supplies to look after themselves anything other than smart is some what of a moron (well more than somewhat)


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If your stuff is hidden then how/why would they call you a hoarder? Was it because they saw you were buying a lot of something? If so simply dismiss the statement with "Hey, it was a good sale price and now I don't have to remember to buy TP for a few months!".


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Coming up, I guess we were hoarders to a degree. The Pantry have homemade blackberry and Mahaw jelly on the shelves, as well as fig preserves from our land. Sad to say now but, when I got older and went into a grocery store they sold jelly there. I thought "Wow, now everyone has stolen my Mom's idea." We had 100 pecan (pee-can)..lol..trees, they paid the taxes and we had some for pies. Dad had and has at 81, a shop full of tools. We build all we needed as far as furniture for the tools handed down from his Dad.
Soap, shampoo, toilet paper...etc. WILL be needed for "just in case". "Hoarding"?....sure. I found this link, and his contains a lot of "stuff". This may not be the post to place it on and if it is, I am sorry OP. But it may help us Hoarders....

Thrift Store Whore

I didn't name it, but I think it is worth a looksy.
....Jack


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I consider myself a 'hoader'!! But not like a hoarder on the show. But I feel the necessity to have 5 or 6 cast iron pans even though I have never used a cast iron pan!


PamsPride, you might learn to use your cookware now. A crisis is not a good time to try to learn a new skill. If you burn up or ruin the food now, it is not going to be as big a deal now as it would be during a shortage.

I have noticed that many people on this list have food, tools, and items saved that they really don't know how to use. I suggest that people open that bag of wheat and grind some of it down and cook some things from scratch on a woodstove or chop wood by hand or wash some clothes by hand to see what's involved. A lot of survival takes practice. Don't wait until the SHTF to find out you don't have the skills necessary.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I forgot to add that I am a hoarder and proud of it. I'm not like those people on the show, but I have always been quite a scavenger. The key is to stay organized so you can find all the stuff you have hoarded. That is a HUGE challenge for me. LOL I'm getting better. 

I don't call it hoarding, I call it my emergency supplies.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Frankly, I don't really give a rat's a$$ what anyone calls me. Fact of the matter is that we have the ability to survive the long road ahead. When it boils down to it--that is all that really matters.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Hubby called me a food hoarder once. It kinda hurt my feelings, so I take every opportunity to point out to him the price increases that haven't really affected us yet because I can wait till it is on whatever sale they have now. I have a homemade can rotator on the wall that will hold, gee I don't know how many cans it will hold. My small pantry is full, and I have a Gorilla shelf in my bedroom with the home canning and toilet paper/paper towels on. As well as a storage bin full of school supplies that I stock up every year when they have packs of crayons and glue sticks for a quarter and notebooks for 15 cents. 

But to me none of this is hoarding, it is just common sense and being as frugal as I can so we can afford to pay the bills and maybe, just maybe, have something left over.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

CVORNurse said:


> Hubby called me a food hoarder once. It kinda hurt my feelings, so I take every opportunity to point out to him the price increases
> 
> That's my case. My hubby called me a food hoarder once too. I don't have food in other rooms, only two.....well, maybe three, but one is kind of a stageing area. I use the dining room to hold things that need to be repacked for long storage.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

They may call you a hoarder now, but when the need arises I'm sure they will remember you and have nothing but praise for how smart you were to put back enough to share with them.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

*"Has anyone else been called a hoarder?"*

********************************

I've never been called a hoarder, but my old girlfriend has been called something like that a time or two!  :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

I know. I have a sick sense of humor. :nuts:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> *"Has anyone else been called a hoarder?"*
> 
> ********************************
> 
> ...


:lolsmash:

Now that rite there be funny! She ain't yer wife is she?:ignore:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> :lolsmash:
> 
> Now that rite there be funny! She ain't yer wife is she?:ignore:


Nope. She's not my wife. Good thing, too. 'Cause I'd be dead right about now!:shtf::club:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I have never been called a hoarder because no one knows about my supplies. OpSec baby! :beercheer:

Well, I lie. My family knows about my prepping but they could care less what I do with my spare time.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> Coming up, I guess we were hoarders to a degree. The Pantry have homemade blackberry and Mahaw jelly on the shelves, as well as fig preserves from our land. Sad to say now but, when I got older and went into a grocery store they sold jelly there. I thought "Wow, now everyone has stolen my Mom's idea." ....Jack


 LOL - Love this!!!! 
Now that's living!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I've been*

I've been married for almost 45 years now so I have been called about everything twice .


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Nope - never called a hoarder, but, I have been called a PackRat ... just like my grandmother was called a PackRat after she passed away and the house was cleaned-up (out).

I have lots of cast-iron, but, it is all used just about daily and at minimum, weekly (sorry, I don't use my cast-iron waffle-irons every day). I have a closet full of computer supplies, another full of oil-lamps and candles, a wall full of books, a wall full of DVDs, a room full of toys, a storage-closet full of dried and canned food and paper-stuffs, a garage full of tools, a shed full of tools (yard, garden, etc), but, it is all used fairly regular.

I did build a "store" in my garage by using a peg-board and when I go shopping for anything garage related that I don't need right away, it stays in the original packaging and hangs on the pegboard waiting for the day it is required.

I try to keep it all organized and clean and most of the time, I do a decent job of it ... :sssh:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My Wife and I call each other hoarders...as we have food, clothes, canning, water purification, guns, ammo, fishing gear, and more...we are hoarders.:kiss:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am a preper, not a hoarder........


----------

